# can you guys help with a name?



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am trying to decide on a name for this tiel. This tiel was purchased as part of a pair, he/she came with a female wf split to pied. I am pretty sure this is a boy, but not 100% positive. The pair is not bonded yet and they are young, under a year so I dont want them breeding anyway. So, I decided to split them up and tame this boy and have as a pet. I have them in the same room in different cages and so far so good. They dont seem too worried about it. Anyway, here is the beautiful boy and I am looking for good names. Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like he's smiling....hmm, here's a few off the top of my head

Star
Moon
Smiley
Sunday
Joker

Not very good at this, but hope this helps. I have one that looks just like him, named Screech because of the noise he makes every time I get near him.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I kind of like Star... Still thinking though. He is very sweet, but afraid of people, but once you get him out of the cage he will sit on your hand. I need to build his trust.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes gorgeous! I cant help with names though as I usually look on google when im trying to come up with names


----------



## Cryson123 (Feb 18, 2011)

bright white and grey, really makes me think of the moon when i see the picture. star might fit pretty well. Or try a play on lunar,moon. shrug


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, Star it is.. It just seems like it fits him. I am going to the bird show this Saturday, and I will be getting him his own big cage and toys. He was sharing a large cage with his "mate", but I left her in the big cage and move him into a smaller temporary cage until Saturday.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Patches...


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i like the name cronus, which is the greek god of wind


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

nwoodrow said:


> i like the name cronus, which is the greek god of wind


I wanted to name my bird Horus after the egyptian god of the sky! but i needed something more gender neutral


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, I kinda like Patches and Cronus too!


----------



## Thezookeeper (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks alot like my Kodi (Kodiak) who sadly passed away on Sunday.


----------



## Thezookeeper (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks like my Kodi (Kodiak) who sadly passed away on Sunday.


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

He is gorgeous! And it indeed looks like he is smiling! 

Good luck on naming this beauty  Curious what it's gonna be!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thezookeeper said:


> He looks like my Kodi (Kodiak) who sadly passed away on Sunday.


Awe, I am so sorry to hear about Kodi!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm, either Star, Cronus, or Patches...


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

For me i better name him piccolo...:d


----------

